# Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle Hollandangler,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob nicht jemand Lust hat, mich mal in seinem Boot mitzunehmen und mir mal ein paar Tricks beim Spinnangeln zu zeigen. Ich würde auch gerne mal vom Boot aus angeln und auch mehr in Bezug auf Spinnangeln lernen. Es wäre toll, wenn sich mal jemand, der Erfahrung mit dieser Angelart hat, die Zeit nimmt. Mir schwebt der *Oolderplas* oder der *Asseltse Plassen* vor. Auch gerne lasse ich mir mal ein paar Kniffe vom Ufer aus erklären...ich glaube, ich mache irgendwas falsch und die Bisserkennung habe ich leider auch noch nicht ganz begriffen.

Noch eine andere Frage: Hat nicht jemand ein kleines Schlauchboot zu verschenken, was er nicht mehr benötigt, wenn möglich für 2 Personen? Is nur ne Frage, manchmal is ja doof und ich habe nicht das Geld, mir eins zu kaufen.

Über positive Antworten wäre ich erfreut...

Dickes Petri von mir und vielleicht bis später mal

Thomas + Verlobte


----------



## PetriHelix (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Du hast schon mitbekommen was mit Schlauchbooten passieren kann wenn es windig ist? Ich kann niemandem empfehlen mit einem Schlauchboot auf die Maas oder einen der Maasseen zu fahren.


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Wollte das Schlauchboot für den Asseltse Plassen oder Oolderplas verwenden...natürlich bei wenig bis keinem Wind....was kann denn sonst passieren? Man wird halt n bisschen weggetrieben oder? und dann bin ich halt auf der anderen Seite oder so, is das schlimm? Man kann doch später wieder rüberschippern oder bin ich auf dem Marmor....ähhhh....Holzweg??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Sorry, aber Du bist auf dem Wege, Deinen Nick und seinen Träger bei dem Selbigen vorbei zu bringen. Wegen solcher Leichtsinnsdödel wird es dann wieder hier einen Trööt geben: "Wir wünschen den Angehörigen unser Beileid". Ein wenig Wind ist schnell etwas mehr Wind und dann ist nichts mehr mit ans andere Ufer geweht. Dann darf tagelang nach dem Besitzer des Schlauchbootes gesucht werden.


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

man oh man nur mal zur info:

http://www.limburger.nl/article/20071211/REGIONIEUWS03/712110411/1004#

lass es lieber bleiben !!!!


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Ok, alles klar, anscheinend ist das ne schlechte Idee ;-) Danke für den Tipp....

Dann suche ich trotzdem jemanden, der mir vielleicht vom Ufer aus mal ein bisschen das Spinnen zeigen kann oder halt mich mal auf seinem Boot mitnimmt...okeee, wenn ich eh keins habe, dann wäre es wohl sinnvoller vom Ufer aus zu zeigen....danke schon mal, falls jemand die Zeit finden würde.....


----------



## alizander1 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Wollte das Schlauchboot für den Asseltse Plassen oder Oolderplas verwenden...natürlich bei wenig bis keinem Wind....was kann denn sonst passieren? Man wird halt n bisschen weggetrieben oder? und dann bin ich halt auf der anderen Seite oder so, is das schlimm? Man kann doch später wieder rüberschippern oder bin ich auf dem Marmor....ähhhh....Holzweg??
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Da bist du extrem auf dem Holzweg...
Bin am Samstag mit meinem Boot auf dem See gewesen.
Selbst mit Angelboot und Motor ist das sau gefährlich.
Die Wellen werden dort ganz schön unterschätzt.
Alleine werde ich in Zukunft solche Aktionen nicht mehr machen.
Hier hast du mal ein Bild davon..
http://img172.*ih.us/img172/7691/2601081136tt4.th.jpg

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Das ist defintiv nix für ein Schlauchboot.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

@Theundertaker,Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen,das du nachdem der Boardie Ronny
auf den Maasplassen ertrunken ist,gerade du immer noch scharf drauf bist,dich mit soner
Gummiwurst umzubringen.Du warst doch derjenige,welcher sich auf dessen Anfrage hier
im Board,worin er Begleitung für sein waghalsiges Unternehmen suchte,gemeldet hat.
Hast du danach etwa nicht mehr weiter gelesen?
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal seine Witwe fragen ob du sein "Boot" übernehmen kannst.
Junge spar bis du dir ein richtiges Boot leisten kannst,und bis dahin fang deine Fische
vom Ufer aus,das geht nämlich auch!

Taxidermist

P.S.:Irgendwie ist der ganze Thread von damals verschwunden,ich konnte ihn jedenfalls
nicht mehr finden!


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass dort jemand ertrunken ist? Hab ich leider nicht mitbekommen....ich habe mich gemeldet gehabt?? Hmm....weiß ich nix mehr von....
Ich merke schon, mit Schlauchboot bringt also nix, wenn man nicht grade suizidgefährdet ist ;-)

Dann trenne ich den Teil der Frage oben ab und frage nur noch, ob mich denn jemand mal mit auf sein Boot nimmt, also auf eins, was die Wellen aushält und mir mal paar Tricks zeigt oder halt vom Ufer aus, auch nicht schlecht, weil ich das ja vor habe.....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Ok,du scheinst ja wohl wirklich nicht mitbekommen zu haben,was damals passiert ist.
Mir ist das nur so in Erinnerung geblieben,weil das damals der einzige Post von Ronny
hier im Board war,und du der einzige der darauf geantwortet hat.Kurz darauf war er dann
Tod.Als ich deinen makaberen Nickname las,und dann noch in dem Zusammenhang,dachte
ich: "Das kann ja wohl nicht war sein!"
Vielleicht findest du ja wirklich auf diesem Weg jemanden der dich mal mitnimmt.
Aber das mit diesen Badebooten ist wirklich nur ratsam,bei besten Bedingungen,im Sommer,und selbst dann sind das höchst unsichere Gefährte!

Taxidermist

P.S.:Ich könnte dich mal mitnehmen,aber ich fische im Süddeutschen auf einem Baggersee.


----------



## theundertaker (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

asooo, ich bräuchte aber jemanden für die 2 seen in holland....aber danke auf jeden fall....

hab ich wirklich nicht mitbekommen....


----------



## PetriHelix (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Die Wellen auf dem Bild zeigen es ja schon recht eindeutig. Schlauchboote und auch kleine Boote mit geringem "Freibord" haben auf den Seen dort nichts zu suchen. Ich fische nun schon seit einigen Jahren in der Ecke und das Wetter / der Wind kann dort binnen kurzer Zeit umschlagen. Ich glaube nichtmal das Du dann noch die Möglichkeit hast rechtzeitig an Land zu fahren. 
Dort fahren immer noch einige lebensmüde Kandidaten rum die dann mit 3 Leuten im Boot (1,40 x 3,20 und Emotor) sitzen und das auch bei stärkerem Wind. 
Wenn ich dann daran denke das ich auch noch zur Hilfeleistung verpflichtet bin wird mir ehrlich gesagt manchmal anders. Nicht das man in einem solchen Fall nicht helfen würden, aber man denkt auch immer daran was einem dann selber passieren kann. 

Ich war vor rund 3 Jahren mal bei einer Windstärke 5 (vielleicht auch 6) selber mit einem GFK-Boot und 5 PS Motor (4 Takt) unterwegs (Leos Leihboot falls es einer kennen sollte). Auf die Seen habe ich mich erst gar nicht getraut und die Maas war nur sehr schwer zu befahren. Die Vernunft hat gesagt "bleib im Hafen" aber der Angeltrieb war größer. Als ich dann rund 15-20 cm Wasser im ganzen Boot stehen hatte habe ich den Tag abgebrochen. Im Winter würde ich nur mit einem rauwassertauglichem Boot dort raus fahren. Und sollte doch mal einer auf die Idee kommen es unbedingt zu probieren, zieht euch einen Schwimmanzug an UND eine Rettungsweste!!! 

Und zu der anderen Frage von Dir @Theundertaker:

1. Nehme ich niemanden mit der nicht C&R betreibt.
2. Habe auch ich meine Hotspots die ich nur unfreiwillig weiter gebe.
3. Habe ich mein Boot verkauft und kann niemanden mehr mitnehmen (werde derzeit mitgenommen).


----------



## theundertaker (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

1. ich würde die Fische an diesem Tag dann auch zurücksetzen...aber verständlich
2. möchte ja nicht zwangsläufig hotspots gezeigt bekommen! wenn mir jemand mit stellen weiterhilft, dann bin ich auch glücklich drüber
3. hätteste dir den ersten punkt sparen können
4. das mit dem gummiboot habe ich doch nun schon abgeschrieben, aber ich schreibe es auch gerne nochmal!

*IHR HABT WAHRSCHEINLICH RECHT, ICH LASSE DAS MIT DEM SCHLAUCHBÖTCHEN.*


----------



## krauthi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

5. versuchs doch mal mit einem guide !
es geben einige anbieter  die auch die maas  und umliegende seen befahren 

ansonsten  wird es  hier wohl kaum jemand geben    der mal ein platz in seinem boot  für dich frei hat


----------



## theundertaker (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

jaja, denk du ruhig negativ....aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch Leute, die gerne mal mit jemandem zusammen angeln, weil sie sonst alleine unterwegs sind und vielleicht hat mir auch schon jemand geschrieben, aber das werde ich dir wohl kaum verraten....

so ein guide kostet aber viel geld.....was ich nicht habe.....


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Theundertaker,Lass dich nicht unterkriegen,du hast ja glücklicherweise von der Idee einer
Schlauchboottour Abstand genommen.Und hast das inzwischen,auch mehr als einmal bestätigt!
Dein anderes Ansinnen finde ich vollkommen legitim,also die Bitte darum von jemanden
mal mitgenommen zu werden.Ich habe dir das ja bereits angeboten,nur ist das wohl zu
weit weg.Ich finde die letzten Posts hier schlicht zum kotzen,und Leute die dich so wie
so nicht mitnehmen würden,könnten sich wohl auch einfach geschlossen halten.
Ich für meine Person habe keinen Fangneid einem Jungangler gegenüber,und bin auch
gerne bereit jemanden etwas zu zeigen.Selbst nehme ich häufig junge Angler mit,mein
derzeitiger Spezi (15) will sich jetzt zum Herbst zur Prüfung anmelden.
Als ich anfing zu Angeln war ich auch froh mitgenommen zu werden,und hab so das 
eine oder andere von den Alten gelernt.Das habe ich nicht vergessen.
Dir zu raten dir vielleicht doch einen Guide zu nehmen,finde ich schon fast unverschämt!
Wo doch klar aus deinem Post hervorgeht,das du dir so etwas sicher nicht leisten kannst.
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Glück dabei,jemanden zu finden der ein bischen mehr Herz
einem Jungangler gegenüber zeigt!

Taxidermist


----------



## theundertaker (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Danke danke für den Post ;-) Ich muss gleich weinen, so nett schreiben mir wenige...ich bekomme meist nur von einigen.....naja, bevor ich wieder das falsche Wort wähle...Nicht-ganz-Schlauen nur doofe Sprüche reingedrückt....

Sehe das genauso, dass die, die mir nicht helfen wollen, einfach mal ruhig sind....ich hoffe, damit fühlt sich jemand aus einem Post vor dir angsprochen....

Ich will ja auch nur dazulernen und nicht direkt alle ausspionieren, wie das hier ausgelegt wird.....mir reichts ja schon, wenn mir jemand mal ein paar Dinge erklärt, die ich nicht weiß oder halt mit mir das Spinnen übt....hat sich auch schon jemand nettes gemeldet und ich werde bestimmt nicht, wenn er mir nicht seine guten Stellen verraten will, den ausm Boot oder vom Ufer aus ins Wasser schmeißen...

Ich finde deine Einstellung klasse und kann nur sagen *Daumen hoch*!!!!

Dein Angebot, mich mal mitzunehmen, kann ich leider nicht in Anspruch nehmen, aber danke trotzdem, sehr nett von dir!

Viele Grüße
Thomas der Noch-nicht-lange-am-angeln-und-deshalb-noch-dazulernen-will-Angler ;-)


----------



## perch (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde die letzten Posts hier schlicht zum kotzen,und Leute die dich so wie
> so nicht mitnehmen würden,könnten sich wohl auch einfach geschlossen halten.
> 
> Dir zu raten dir vielleicht doch einen Guide zu nehmen,finde ich schon fast unverschämt!
> ...



@taxidermist

geb ich dir vollkommen recht...
nur,wer benzin ins feuer kippt,darf sich nicht wundern wenn´s
brennt !!

@theundertaker

ich habe oft ne´n platz frei im boot,und bin auch immer bereit
"greenhorns" einzuladen.
aber es gibt ne klare ansage.
ändere deine einstellung und z.t.aggressiv-beleidigende ausdrucksweise.|krach: (hab deine bisherigen posts in anderen  threads gelesen...)

dann nehm ich dich gerne mit ! ist ein ehrliches angebot.

perch


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> 1. Nehme ich niemanden mit der nicht C&R betreibt.
> 2. Habe auch ich meine Hotspots die ich nur unfreiwillig weiter gebe.



#d#d#d#d


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

@Perch,Das finde ich gut,wenn man anderen eine Chance gibt,ich kenne im Gegensatz zu dir seine anderen Beiträge nicht.So wird die von dir gestellte Bedingung vielleicht berechtigt sein.Ich denke allerdings das dürfte kein Problem sein,als Kapitän kanste ihn ja wenn es Ärger geben sollte irgendwo absetzen.
Ich hab auch schon mal meinen Nachbarn ausgesetzt nachdem er sich voll daneben benommen hatte.Der hat damals auch beim dritten mal in meinem Boot nicht kapiert,das
ich gerne mit beiden Ohren vom Angeln zurückkomme.Nachdem er mich mit dem Effzett
zum zweiten mal an der Jacke erwischt hat,hab ich ihn an Land gebracht.Leider musste
ich mich dann noch um eine Rückfahrgelegenheit kümmern,war mir in dem Moment aber
egal.

Taxidermist


----------



## alizander1 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*



perch schrieb:


> @taxidermist
> 
> geb ich dir vollkommen recht...
> nur,wer benzin ins feuer kippt,darf sich nicht wundern wenn´s
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## theundertaker (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

:m

Kann auch nur zustimmen.....;-)

Thomas


----------



## PetriHelix (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> #d#d#d#d



Mein Boot, meine Regeln. 
Such Dir mal einen Guide der es Dir erlaubt die Fische mitzunehmen. 
Das soll jetzt kein Anfang für die immer wieder kehrende endlose C&R Diskussion sein. 
Aber es gibt in NL einige ungeschriebene Gesetze an die sich manche deutsche Angler immer noch halten.


----------



## gimli (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Selten sind diese Postings hier im AB geworden. Deshalb halte ich gerade diesen hier für gut. Klare Ansagen, wobei mir der letzte Satz besonders gut gefällt.#6


----------



## The real Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

Macht mal Schlauchboote nicht zur Sau!
wenn du nicht son Supermarkt-teil sondern n 3/4 meter gleiter, für die länge wären so 8-19 ps gut, kommst du meinesachtens dadurch, alle die mir nicht glauben, Gleiter haben wesentlich bessere rauwassereigenschaften ! vor allem die Schlauchboote mit Gfk Rumpf sollten nicht unterschätzt werden.
Also fahren wär mit dem richtigen Boot kein Ding,allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es gut ist von nem Schlauchboot zu angeln....


----------



## The real Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: Spinnen vom Boot aus? Schlauchboot zu verschenken?*

(hab die 2. seite übersehen,mein Komentar galt der 1. Seite)
Ich rate wegen den Harken allerdings ab vom Schlauchboot aus zu angeln 

MItgenommen werden find ich cool!
Könnte mich auch mal jemand mitnehmen?

Gruß Mario


----------

